# Ward V. Kovalev (Spoilers)



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 18, 2017)

Did anyone else watch the fight last night? Ward won, but from my perspective, I saw at least 4 nut shots, including one that basically ended the fight. 

Just looked at a post-fight interview, 

from Kovalev 





> It was a low blow. It didn't hurt like I could go down on the floor but it was a low blow



and from Ward 





> I knew it was close, I went right back to the body,


 and 





> When I saw him starting to react to body shots that was borderline, I knew I had him and had to just keep going down.



The way that I'm reading Ward's is that he realized he might have hit him low, saw the reaction and jumped on it. That with the fact that I saw 4 total low blows throughout the fight (I believe 2 in the last round, may misremember), just doesn't sit straight with me.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 18, 2017)

Found an article that has a video of the end of the fight, for those wondering

Video: Watch the controversial ending to Ward-Kovalev 2


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 18, 2017)

It's the referees job to make sure it doesn't happen. If the fight wasn't ended because of a low blow then there's no controversy if there ws one and it was missed then that's on the ref. he should've taken a point or something.


----------

